# Ban The Person Above You



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

It was time for a new one. 

Old thread.



funnynihilist said:


> Banned for serving dinner pantless


Banned for not having any clothes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for ghosting a ghost


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for first page hijinks


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for third page hijinks on the first page.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a king who wears yellow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banneth 4 oofism


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for meme sandwich


----------



## seffboi (Aug 29, 2019)

banned for hogging all the grapefruits


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

new thread smell banned.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned off the rule of: He who smelt it, dealt it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in a yellow submarine.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for having so many posts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for judging me. :cry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for holding a grudge over fudge


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because I want that cupcake in your profile pic but I’m on a diet :bah


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

@funnynihilist is banned for responding too fast.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a rageful beauty. Or something. Lol


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned my moms hot boyfriend


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned cause he's also MY mom's hot boyfriend


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for joining 11 years ago.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for reminiscing about Fergie and the Black Eyed Peas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Pew Pew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banini


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You are going to banned camp...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for training fleas for the flea circus.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for thinking the word "dwindled" is funny


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not being more familiar than a strange Samantha pumpkin cupcake with a wilted pointy hat with a pink bow on it.

Edit - Dammit. The funny nietche got between us!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban cuz WillYouStop!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for spilling tae on the electrical outlet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Taeism


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for toenailitus


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned you lately. < Amon

Edit: Ban FN for being so fast. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 getting Ninja'd


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being generous with the ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for yer ninjah ways


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for asking someone if they want to play a game of "chass"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cheeting


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for iPhone case that looks like crispy nuggets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 early burdism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for bird doo on my washed, shiny vehicle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for washing your car, but not your clothes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for teaching cupcakes witchcraft


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 pastry-craft


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for autumnal equinox.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for selling tickets to the nude tree show in your backyard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 falling during Fall


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for sesame sesayou!


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned because you won't put your shoes under water.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to force Tofu on me. :bah


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for resisting Tofu Tuesday


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to make Sam eat bean turds.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for banning


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for tanning while banning


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Liquor banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Tofu Tea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for being awake past bread time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 no face


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning before lunch.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Pinky Pai


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having to stand in the corner after pinkie swearing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for swearing at my pinky toe.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for you know what


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned permanently.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned temporarily


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because ur mum said so


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for leaving


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for being the girlfriend of everyone's dad.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because now I’m your mom and I said so.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for getting the worst part of that deal. :lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to escape through the oubliette


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for farfing in the elevator.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dreaming in shades of yellow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being such an adorable cupcake!:grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for baking expired desserts


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for being too slow on the draw.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for drawing a bowl of bananas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the dancing banana emoji. :banana


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned from singing the banana song


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for an inappropriate use of banana peels.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned by wild roses resting on a bed of leaves.. or was that a snake? No, wait, a serpent.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for selling me his soul.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

have a nice ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not bringing fresh baked bread to the ban party.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 not beating lvl 4


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for burning the easy bake oven brownies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Mary Jane's special brownie recipe, which leaves you just as baked as the brownies.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for eating the label


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for labeling all your CD's with little goat stickers.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for putting hexes on the cupcakes


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for leaving


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because I just had pumpkin pie :


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for not sharing any of his pumpkin pie.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for eating pumpkin pie instead of shish kebab.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen you here for a long time. Welcome back.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for inviting us to dance with a bird in the pale moonlight.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for forgetting she asks that of all her prey.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bahnned


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for banning under the influence.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

talibanned


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Bahnhof


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Rock'N'Roll Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No u


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I'll ban you now


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

The last ban ever. This thread is now closed.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

banned for closing the thread


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am going to make you a ban sandwich. Would you like some banned on that?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Extra helping of BANNED please.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Too much ban 4 u, but here you go

*Gives u extra bans*


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making the pop go flat :<


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for popping bahloon. :bah


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned cause I never liked you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not liking me from the get go.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned cause that's right up your alley


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that's how it's gonna be!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

bannad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for putting purple food coloring in the orange marmalade.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for smoking marms during study hall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for fluoride phobia.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by Flora Fauxbles


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Uncle Fester


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Auntie Em.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because somebody somewhere has got to be high


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for flying your kite during a hurricane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 5 6


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having one of the highest post counts on SAS and being anonymous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 owning arithmophobic ants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for drinking all you aunt's Ovaltine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for throwing acorns at a squirrel.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for throwing squirrels at nuts i.e. crazy people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for beating a bush


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for beaning a bean


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing the secret recipe.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for flipping off a flamingo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I saw someone who looked like an older version of you yesterday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for seeing my dad!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not watching Halloween movies anymore. :bah


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for Chipotle sauce in the morning


----------



## naomee (Oct 8, 2019)

Banned for chipotle sauce anytime of the day 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for giving out ghost peppers for Halloween


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baneth


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for changing letters in your username :b


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I like your username.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for user name favoritism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 cleaning passed midnight


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you know how to type and use a computer.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for booing at your boo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for biting a vampire.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for 28gb hard drive


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for replacing your mouse with a moose


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I keep getting you and someone else mixed up with each other because your usernames have two of the same letters.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for mixing me up with Fluffy foo foo again


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for flossing in the dentist office and twerking while doing homewerk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hiding the peanut butter cups.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for hidden laboratory


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving us :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for your Tom Brady action figure set err dolls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not watching us win tomorrow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 losing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for winning the previous ban thread. I think you had the most bans when it closed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm the captain of this ship :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for sinking the ship


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for upsetting the cart. He mad!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 stepping on an ant colony


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for pouring sand into witches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 taxing the ants


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for dumping ants into Boston harbor to protest ant taxation without representation


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for the excess monochrome avatars on this page.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for monochromitis


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned-riffic for having a name-change


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for skipping werk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for twerking between classes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for opening a Twerk academy for Squirrels


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for fishing for squirrels with my peanut butter Reese's cups


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in a haunted house.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for punting my favourite postal pigeon, "Speckled Jim."


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for spray painting redrum on my door and having twin girls standing right outside them.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for planting an equestrian virus in my city


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for horsing around in phrenology class


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for farfing on Sammies oven fresh cupcakes


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for oven baking a top hat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for killing Doctor Seuss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for screaming in your Avi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not being able to wiggle your tongue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 canceling your toenail appt at the last minute


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for handing out half eaten candy bars for Halloween


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for saying Bye on HelloWeen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Salutations. banned for not wearing the weenie costume for Helloween this year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ni Hao

Ban for living in Weenie Hut Jrs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for eating a Pizza Hut pizza in an actual hut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for drinking expired tae in a taent


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not joining my SAS Discord Server over on the Friends's Connection Section under the SAS Discord thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for self-promotion.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for bending the top of your hat sideways instead of making the picture taller.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reminding me that I need a new avatar.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not reminding me to make my chili spicier


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 smoking in Hell


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel like banning you Kare Kare, so here it is!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by my ovaries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fishiness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for time change. :bah


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for time travelling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not appearing on my Report Card


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

B is for Banned.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for overbaking the brownies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for having 8 Lives


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for inventing the word pizzazz- sleeping on your pizza


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there's a mermaid in my tea.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for cool avatar. What happened when the mermaid peed in the tea? She made a teepee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah, a ban for now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U banned


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ban U


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banboozled.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for fishgirl in a cup.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for seafood Sundaes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Monday morning ban.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for caffeinated fish tales


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ban de sal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banchon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing a cheese grater as a hat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Karate Chopping onions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for putting a beret on the french onion soup.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing onion rings as jewelry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating my engagement ring.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for going in after it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lack of maturity. Lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:lol

Banned because I have no response to that.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for pleading the fifth


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned five times in one


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for 5 alarm chili.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I didn't think the smell would travel so far.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Beano.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Beaned by Bruce Banner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for prodding Bruce Banner with a stick and calling him a wussy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I do not bear the slightest resemblance to Mr McGee


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being rejected by the Avengers for your throwing potatoes at people superpower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not stopping Dave


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because that post exceeded my knowledge of Marvel.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for bringing your light saber to a Marvel themed party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for poking whale blubber


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for poker bluff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fluffing when no one is around


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for masticating too long and giving himself an aching jaw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for poking Capoo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing Frosty's hat.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for beating up Wendy and stealing her Frosty machine


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for eye popping at Popeye's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for pushing Capoo into the ocean


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for naming a crustacean "Crusty"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being the greatest of all tetrapods


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for chewing on pencils


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for erasing my drawing of you being banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for befriending the Thanksgiving turkey.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for putting mashed potatoes on my pumpkin pie then laughing


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for putting raisins in oatmeal cookies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for getting tartar sauce on my tutu


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for taking part in a fairy princess pageant


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for throwing french fries into the english channel.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for walking around with a pylon cone as a hat


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for driving along with your blinker on for 25 km


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for brushing his teeth with dish soap


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for washing dishes with shampoo.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for brushing hair with a fork


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for taking the correct choice when faced with a fork in the road, 30% of the time.

Person below me banned for not knowing the answer to this riddle:

You reach a fork in the road. A sign explains that in one direction is Heaven and the other is Hell. Each path is blocked by a Guard. The sign goes on to say that one of the guards will always lie and the other will always tell the truth, it does not say which guard is which. We assume that the guards do know which path leads to where.

You may ask one question of only one guard in order that you can determine, with certainty, the way to Heaven. What is that question?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for being a


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using socks as mittens


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a ex sword.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for riding a lawn mower through a grocery store.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 booping


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for wearing a garbage bag as a shirt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 booping animals


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for throwing peanuts at zoo animals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 karate chopping your veggies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for only lol-ing when you should have been haha-ing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for disrupting a Goatloaf session


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for 2020 Catloaf calendar. "12 Meows Of Loaf"


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for scheming with goats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 making a Chalk Milkshake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for kicking an elf.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using the ban thread, and making me feel like I need to ban you.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for burning toast.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for toasting an ant


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making an ant cry uncle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for breaking the whoopee cushion


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using scissors to cut grass.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cutting the cheese underwater


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for going christmas caroling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for ink theft


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for neck tattoo of Elsa:Frozen


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for making dandelion salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fishing in the desert


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having a house full of pet frogs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban after Thenksgiving


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for posing in public


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for getting drunk out of rain drops


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for eating cough drops as candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cooking ants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for drinking Aunt Jemima syrup.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for rhyming with ham


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a pet hamster named Honey.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for eating a tortilla like a pancake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, reinstated, then banned again for good measure. :duck


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not being a Frog Licker


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for licking frog lickers


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for sticking chewed gum under tables.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for collecting those Gums


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using salt instead of sugar in coffee.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for not permanently banning me.... : /


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Permanently banned.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for having the balls to ban me : /


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 not being Blu1


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for using blue2 cheese dressing


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for leading a goat army


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fighting with ghosts


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having socks pulled up to his knees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 5ever


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having a pet squirrel


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for playing way too much Call of Duty when there's so much paperwork and other things to be done.. Clearly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for being a DanDan


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being here for seven years, making 62,718 posts and still being anonymous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for poking @ NoisyMemory


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing an ugly Christmas sweater pretty much all the time


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for putting coal in my stocking. :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sending me a fruitcake with a sticker that says "Gremlins, now in theaters everwhere"


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for stealing Santa's sleigh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for singing Jingle Bells in your underwear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Karate chopping a tree


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for bahism


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for speaking goat.


----------



## ozyx (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned for not being a current caliber.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fighting a tumbleweed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for starting a SAS snowball fight.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Banned for being related to a Marvel magician


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for living in a red house.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Excaliber said:


> Banned for living in a red house.


Banned for bringing a flaming sword to a SA forum


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

RedHouse said:


> Banned for bringing a sword on fire to a SA forum


Banned for being unable to wield a flaming sword.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by monistat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for -5 years


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for cooking with engine oil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for tanning with cooking oil


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for feeding squirrels peanuts covered in cayenne powder making them go rouge and attacking people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for putting lettuce in peoples Tax forms


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for stuffing pine cones in car exhaust pipes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for planning something in 2020 @ 20:20


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for opening all doors with tissues


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for closing doors with a dirty sock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fartin on Ms Nugen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for smelly emanations


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for sock puppetry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for excluding B & C from the Xmas Party


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for giving Santa burnt cookies and spoiled milk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for stealing gifts and replacing them with coal


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for putting molasses in peoples shoes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for booping too many noses


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Ban for tickling a bear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for being a WhiteHouse


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Ban for calling a donut shop manager to complain about a hole in a donut


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using elmer glue as hair gel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for curling up in a ball


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for testing the aerodynamic qualities of Christmas trees


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using a cactus for a christmas tree.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not being a caliber anymore.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for saying insightful stuff.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

So nobodies gonna ban me :cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by nobody.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

blue2 said:


> So nobodies gonna ban me


 Banned for spelling his name wrong by leaving out 'th' ..blue2th


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for kissing frogs at the park, hoping they will turn into a princess.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

lol that was a good one mate, you are banned for it.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

@RedHouse Thanks man... I guess I'll have to ban you for kissing the toads too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Zamboni.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for attempting to attach scissor blades to her shoes and figure skate.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for putting sugar plums on your pizza


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for leaving Santa gluten free cookies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for vacuuming up all the pixie dust


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for naming the dust bunny under your bed.


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Banned for pouring milk before the cereal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for salting the snail


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for keeping pet flies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to make droopy flood pants a new look


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Banned for picking his nose


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for making candles from ear wax.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for brushing your food before eating it to help prevent tooth decay


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for dumpster diving


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban by Kelvin001


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by your evil twin, Amon.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for binge eating black liquorice candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for making HeadPhones outta Belly Lint


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being 2 dimensional.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having helmet hair but not owning a helmet


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for bubble blowing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for I'll tell you why... oh brb. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Brbing


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for eating all the candy canes hanging on the christmas tree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for collecting wasp stingers


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for keeping a jar full of his toe nail clippings on display.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for using Toenail clippings as bullets


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for throwing snowballs at Santa.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for beating up that somebody who got you a Peloton bike


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fishing for flies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for lifting weights in a Lyft


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not keeping your horns trimmed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
a
n
s


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for setting the Christmas tree on fire.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not using Mini Skulls as Xmas ornaments


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for spiking the egg nog and getting grandma drunk again


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for tossing rotten eggs in the salad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for tossing salads


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for glueing thumb tacs to the bottom of his shoes to stop from slipping on ice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for putting ice on a hot pan to hear the "tsss" sound


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for walking around with a cooking pot on his head.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for kidnapping Santa's elves and replacing them with Keebler elves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cornering an ant


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dyeing Santa's beard black.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for using dandruff as snow


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned - it snow joke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban until ice grows in Hell


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for making diet snow cones with polluted snowballs


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Canned for snow bones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for being a part of the pink ladies


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for wearing floral print pants.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for panting while painting


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for shaving a cat bald so it can look like a sphynx breed.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using cat hair to make wigs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for selling haunted mattresses


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for offering caramel covered onions instead of apples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for eating onions like apples


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned from joining the brotherhood of traveling underwear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for ninjuhism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for causing a ninjury


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for noobism


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for having a seismic shift 
Letter 'f' optional


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for bowels of holly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for toe fungus


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for painting eggs on Christmas instead of Easter.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for running backwards after everything in the world flipped upside down with no explanation


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for throwing cupcakes at peoples houses.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not collecting the cupcakes


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for throwing pancakes like frisbees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cutting ice cubes with scissors


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using a tooth brush to scrub the floor.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for parking your Spaceship in a no parking zone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for infinite pies


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I just noticed another dog in your avatar.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for throwing tortilla chips like ninja stars.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for shaving a Skeleton


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for spay painting peoples car windows.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

banned because your mood is better than mine


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned for all kinds of stuff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fooling Boo Boo The Fool


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using candy canes as chop sticks.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for kicking dandelions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for stomping on ant civilizations


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for living in a house full of spiders.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for parking your reindeer in my spot


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for delivering last weeks newspaper.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for angrily yelling 'Merry Christmas' at octogenarians


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not letting Rudolph play any reindeer games.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not spreading​ Christmas beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for ding


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Ban for having vertical eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for having Anime ones


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for wrapping presents in newspaper and cellophane wrap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Bing Bing


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned ding ding


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for not believing in anything.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for blue Christmas.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for giving children broken toys for Christmas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for giving Coal Smoothies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for Christmas cookie overdose


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for attempting to pay with buttons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Canadian Bacon shortage


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for stuffing onions peels in his socks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Factory Resetting a factory


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for tasering an electric eel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for lecturing Livestock on Veganism


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's fun to ban a mod. :kma


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for modifying a ban of a mod who modified their ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cutting the goat cheese


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cheating


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making 2020, the year of good vision and insight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for no reason


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for dressing up as the baby new year


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ringing in the new year with chocolate milk.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for passing out resolutions to how you would like people to change


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noo Year Ban


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for breaking most of your resolutions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for sleeping at 12:01


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I used to be the top banner 4 years ago on SAS.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for losing one's ban crown


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wearing a Santa hat year round.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban @SamanthaStrange for being strange, and @Silent Memory for starting this thread. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for harking a couple of angels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for hacking a hacker's PC


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for being the top banner


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for butterfly face. :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for throwing my glitter cupcakes at everyone and not trying at least one


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not cleaning up the mess!


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned 'cuz not my problem :teeth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being evil!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me put quarters in that machine!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not winning.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for putting those quarters right near the edge like that


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for trying to pay me in lint and old cert wrappers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not throwing glitter at that goat.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for paying Longboi to keep an eye on Old Pokey


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a pet chicken.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for mailing all of the glitter back to me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for substituting chapstick for butter


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for soggy sandwiches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for naming your pet Crab ABCDE


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for naming your crab "Carb"


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for having crabs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for associating with Mr Carbs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for doge worship


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for night owlism


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by SpongeBob Round Pants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for curling up in a ball on Pluto


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for making a joke about Uranus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for recording 1080p movies on VHS


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for hiring a cheap hotel room to make a movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for catching Crabs while shooting a Food Porno film


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for catching a bad case of carbs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a pet goat named Lamb.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for chirping every Saturday mornin


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for chipping the paintwork on his expensive sports car


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for partyin on an unknown planet


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for contacting aliens.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for playing the ukulele in your rock cover band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for powering down


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for changing your name to Art Bart


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for confusing tambourine for tangerine and eating my maracas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being voted the sexiest SAS member.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for voting multiple times to ensure farf got the title


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned by Trump.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for stuffing the ballot box with both stuffing and mashed potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban after H2o night


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for battery percentage collection


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for never using Max Mode


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Maximum ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Permanent Bun


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by someone named Fifi Fifu


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned by the Easter Bunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban before yesterdays tomorrow


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

Banned for not wearing matching socks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 anime obsession


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for calling someone a ding dong


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for stocking your mini fridge with Goat Products


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for leaving the fridge door open.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hitting 2,000 posts with your next post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for popping Ant pimples


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for in dash fireplace


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hoarding honey bees.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for eating the receipt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to return this ban. No exchanges, no returns.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for trying to refry the refried beans


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making a pie chart of your favorite cake flavors.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for cheating on your eye exam


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for eyeing up a cheetah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Foot fungus fetish


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for overfeeding your anteater


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for setting up a tent in the restroom


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing hiking boots to the gym


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for calling him foofie foofie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the Oceanographic Institute for whale watching without a porpoise


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for keeping a baby seal in your pool.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using her fairy amnesia dust powers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for fairy dust allergies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for fairy dust pan


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for panning for gold in the women's clothes dept at Macy's.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for making a bad Snow Demon


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for singing opera in avalanche territory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for gaining 30 lbs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for asking for bacon on your vegan burger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Stephen King.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned from being stuck in the tall grass


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for eating noodles with a plastic straw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for hot dog water cereal


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for flakes sandwich


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by all the special snowflakes in the world.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for pouring ice water on the fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for playing hide and seek in the universe


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned by the word 'banned'


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not knowing A++


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for blabbing about blubber


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for pinching a Seal's blubber


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for pinching the singer Seal's blubber


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for blubber nuggets


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for 'cleaning' plates by licking them.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for skateboarding on tectonic plates


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hating beetles


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for founding the anxiety-based Beatles tribute band, the SASeatles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for hosting an Ant vs Spider fight


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating candy.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for calling​ someone a dandy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for collecting ded ants in your shoe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for collecting dad pants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for trying to pump your own gas in NJ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for clowning Boo Boo the Fool


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for cloning Boo Boo Yogi's Bear's friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Froggo activites


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for barking at a tree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for ding day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for buying real estate under the sea


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for tooting while looting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for lootin at a dump


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for taking a dump in a park


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for parking underwater


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Just for fun.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for using glitter, in a non-glitter zone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for reasons unknown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban after the end of the werld


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banneth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

bAnon.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

baa baa banned eieio


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for naming your pet pig Bacon Bits.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for pouring salt on a bunch of teens


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating too much Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for eating French toast in Rome


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for putting a beret on a snowman.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating fairy dust.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for froggo sandwich


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by some guy named Ding Dinkins


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for burning down a hair salon in protest.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for binge dinging


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trading in a beep for a ding.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for beng


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, because I feel like it!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you feel like it


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for banyard antics in my bar :wife


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not serving chocolate milk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for owning an anime pillow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for one month, for not bringing me an ice cream.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nu, u!


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for reasons meme


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 drinking salt waterr shake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Silent Memory said:


>


:lol That was great. I like your polka dot nails, hehe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not being scared of polka dots


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dancing the Polka with a woman named Dot.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for throwing out good hot dog water


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeding a hot dog to a dachshund.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for dogging at the dog park


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for shearing the sleeping sheep


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for wearing a lamp shade as a hat.



SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol That was great. I like your polka dot nails, hehe.


Thanks.  I like the ice cream photo you posted with the pink polka dot bowl and spoon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having an extensive spork collection.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for binge watching Spork Hunters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for ding dance


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for dinging.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being Mrs potato head.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for living in The Salty Spitoon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for teaching Bahism to people in Bahston, Massachusetts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for bending buns then returning them as defective


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to order a Whopper at McD's.


----------



## Sekiro (Dec 29, 2019)

Banned because getting me banned back will be impossible :3


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for letting some shadows die twice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for murdering a shadow


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for too much loaf


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for leaving a cake out in the rain.


----------



## NotImpossible (Nov 15, 2014)

If you ban people on here, do they actually get banned, or is this just a game?

Banned because your name is very short.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Its just for fun 

Banned for not knowing the rules


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for rewriting the rules.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Rules 4 Writerz


----------



## NotImpossible (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because you have a lot more posts than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for picking on a Wasps nest


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for shortchanging the store .25 dings


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Mrs Peacock, in the library, with the candlestick.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4evaa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for snail slow internet connection


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for putting a ding in your mom's 2016 Honda Ding


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stockpiling Ding Dongs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for strangling the ban thread with your bare hands.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for self banning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for masturbanning.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for rubbing out a ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for looking at Banography.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Booty ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Boobie ban.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Boner ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the church of kirk cameron.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for growing pains


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for chocolate stains.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I don't wanna know


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing the unknowable things.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for doing forbidden fairy stuff in this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 dinging


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for saying Sksk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for saying the cursed werd


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned for being very confusing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 noobism


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Promoted for creative...ism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for being a blob of ice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cutting veggies with a guillotine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for executing a plastic bottle


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

banned for being blue


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for living in a blue house with blue windows.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the ghost of Elvis for wearing blue suede shoes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being all shook up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hiring an Elvis impersonator to ban me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Really? Lol. 

Banned by Priscilla.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for blue suede shooo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 being shooketh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a Master's Degree in Banology.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not passing the Ban Quiz


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for censoring twitchy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for inadvertently starting a swear filter game.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for booping old people


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for brushing your teeth with tomato paste.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cleaning the land with dirt


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being dirt police.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for being a BTS stan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for never seeing Inside Out. :bah


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for killing a spider when you were 7


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having conversations with cows. Moo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for never seeing Outside In


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for failing to give me 24 hours notice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for napping 25/8


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for running a marathon in snow boots.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for giving misfits a bad name.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not feeding the faeries.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for building a faerie Fort.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 naming your Pet Fish CoronaFish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for rubbing Oprah's belly for good luck.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Coronaism


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for Anonism.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for doing lines of fairy dust.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dusting me with a feather.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for telling someone they look "dusty"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for naming the stain on your car "rusty".


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by Rusty Rathbone


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for... I forget, hold on *leaves the thread for a moment to find the answer to this question*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for still not makin those Cupcakez


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for blaming me for lack of said cupcakes. They were made, they're just invisible! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not admitting that they came out burnt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Burn baby burn, disco inferno ban.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for spilling Crisco at the Disco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for tomato juice showerrr


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making a crouton crake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 dinganooning


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for catcus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Actus


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not keeping this thread on the 1st page. Stop slacking!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ripping pages out of the ban book.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for hiding the ban book


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for being ahead of me in writing in the ban book


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for reasons why listed below:


Loading . . .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for picking the raisins out of the oatmeal cookies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Attack of the killer grapefruits ban.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for lack of cupcakes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for joining the cripcakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing the secret handshake.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for keeping a secret milkshake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing where it's hidden.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for stealing my cookie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 goin in and out


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for doodlin over someone's doodle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No explanation needed.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned and you better start 'splainin'


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not letting Lucy be in the show.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for turning down Fred and Ethel when they wanted to do wife swapping


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a dirty goat.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for...


*gets out book*


Okay, so...


*gets the wrong page*


Hold on...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for fumbling.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a cinephile.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being a fairyphile.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 filing a report on Antz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for stayinguplateism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 pokin a box of explosives


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for planking underwater


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for bringing ants to a sugar party


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for beating me to the post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 slapping peeps with your Fins


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for stink bug partay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for selling Robot farts


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Banned by ban spirit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for MacBook Mini Pro


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for PearBook Maxi Amateur.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for having Ded Whale for breakfast


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating my Cheerios necklace.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for training cows to land on the Moon


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having screaming avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 makin changes


----------



## Theys1978 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ban for no reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 no reason


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Father Winter.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by father time.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being blue.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for choosing flowers over frogs.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for not finding me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having little cat feet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for winning the SAS spelling bee.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 living in the 1100's


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not banning Goku for not showing up in class.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for doing a war chant every time you buy tp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 being a Farf Queen in the land of Farf


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for discount twisticakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Twisting the Twisticakes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not posting.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing oven mitts as a fashion statement


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for outlawing gloves


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a toxic butterfly


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for monkey antics


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because one of my socks disappeared in the dryer. Where did it go!?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I think I'm pregnant, with Samantha​Strange's baby. Something feels strange in there!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by baby goats in pajamas. :mushy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on this forum since 2008!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not finding the fountain of youth.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for eating soup with a spork


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for naming your new laptop Sporky.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having a necklace like mine.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for liking me back. (not really  lol)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for licking my back, please don't
>:-|


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing how many licks it takes to reach the center of a tootsie pop.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Your are like totes banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Like OMG, you are like totally baaaanned, okay?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yolo banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the power of positive thinking.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for thinking outside the box. Get into the box.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to wrap ribbon around me.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for returning me for store credit


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for still being a scary monster


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a funny, sweet monkey  (I would never really ban you).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a hilarious, sexy kangaroo  (I would never really ban you either).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for beastiality ban.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not doing your happy dance


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause my moonshine still s'ploded.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for building a gas station next door to a fireworks factory


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 doing the Boom Boom


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for the zoom zoom.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being human.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for battress


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a drawer full of old batteries.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I can't think of any reason to ban you that doesn't have something to do with those wings.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using wingdings font.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I do have a drawer full of old batteries right in front of me. (Rechargeable batteries but they are old).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by Carl the llama.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because you don't remember he nuked you in your sleep & stole your face.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because "blue" and "two" rhyme.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for seeing rhymes everywhere


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having one blog.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ban for having no blogs.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for I use to have a lot but I deleted them.......


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not deleting me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a fairy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for knocking out people's teeth to sell to the tooth fairy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating pancakes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating all the ban brownies.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a... (I'll never know what you are, because you never finished typing your username).


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a sly devil (not really).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 boops


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for posting too fast.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 saying dinganoon 3 times really fast


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ban for looking like a Russian soldier (not really).


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Ban for looking like a Russian soldier (not really).


Banned for making me spell words wrong sometimes.  And because I quoted you without thinking.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for throwing an apple at A.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for always having avatars that suit your usernames.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks.


Ban for being kind.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by dermatologists


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being approved of by 4 out of 5 dentists.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 babysitting Ants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for crying uncle.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 paying in Sand dollars


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

BaNnEd BeCaUsE yOuR aVaTaR ReMiNdS mE oF a GuMnUt BaBy.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

BaNnEd FoR uSiNg WiErD wAyS oF TyPiNg (I couldn't ban you).


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for forgetting a big bean burrito under someone's front seat for a month


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being one silly goat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Bahness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for celebrating national ding day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 skipping plank classes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bah-Ding Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban on February 31st


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned til the year 3000.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for destroying Igloo's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for selling Gorilla Gloo to Fishes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for goo gooing to an executive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dreaming about supper.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for a super supper and a lackluster lunch


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not making another dingwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Dinging a Ding


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 saying the A word


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for napping during a lecture about Spicy Noodles


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for selling a collection of Kevin Spacey doodles


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being lax about the ding king woodles 😁


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 saying Periodt


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because green bananas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 having Vegan Animal Crackers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for throwing taters at Tatum


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not being a potato king.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not giving me that fire box :bah


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for wanting my firebox, my bird, my globe and probably everything else I have.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not giving me everything you own (except the **** shoes, those ye can keep!)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for trying to steal my lovely lady's things. (Or are they "dings"?)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for telling a horn player that they aren't horny enough


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for chopping with Chopin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for Valentine's Day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 boops


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for half off chocolate tomorrow. :yay


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the chocolate Easter egg people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for encouraging Cavity like activites


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

funnynihilist said:


> Banned for telling a horn player that they aren't horny enough


Are you actually a horn player or are you just BSing me?:grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hitting me over the head with your violin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for string cheese addiction.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a purple fairy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for eating all the codenanners.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for not being a high calorie food.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm made of baby cabbages.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Brussels Sprouts Ban.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned with a Brussels backfire.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you want Dave to stop, but he won't.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being an awesome friend.  :heart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for confusing the awesome sauce with the ding shauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Dingy Dingness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being AnonAlien.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me eat too much dark choc


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 bloating on a Saturday


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not eating ice cream on a sunny day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 melting on a cold day


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for creating crop circles without a license.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 parking in a Spaceship only zone.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for leaving vone behind.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for using the Vone emoji


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for using vone's emoji too. :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 filing Ant taxes on April 1st


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not giving me any tax money.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 expensive freebies


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for banning me like on MangaFox.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban coz it's been 3 years


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for it been 3 years?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for moonshine.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not being strange enough.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being so funny and cute.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating candy without a license.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for candyism


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not renewing your bah permit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for being the Bah police


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being an alien.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for throwing a banana at a monkey.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too cute


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for illegal parking


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for going to Earth for vacation instead of somewhere with better pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for wishing a Fly a good year


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for naked bungee dumping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for mouthing off to a Rock


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for serving beans in church


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for serving Dranks at a Hospital


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for howling in the shower


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not coming in peace.

EDIT: Ban for ninja by a goat.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by cloudy with a chance of meatballs lady


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for giving piggy back rides to little old ladies crossing the street


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Hippopotamuscampus


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not dining in my Sunshine Valley Discord's restaurant "Come And Get It Yaw."


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be a mod.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban after opening a Sanddollar bank


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for neurology degree from a box of animal crackers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for destroying permanent markers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for painting your toenails with a pastry brush


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for inventing the rolling pin tattoo service


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:wife banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for cutting food with Fabric scissors


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for flaking on someone with actual flakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for making it snow from ya head


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having more posts than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for painting your Shed pink and orange


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for I think SAS's time is wrong. It is 4:22pm over here but the post time is an hour ahead.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not changing your time zone in the Control Panell


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for my timezone have never been touch in several years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for traveling thru time


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for writing a children's book about bowel movements titled "Traveling Through Tim"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being one funny old goat.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not telling people that FN is Michael Jordan. Swish


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a silly willy.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for eating too many teeth-destroying bowls.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being too funny for her honey.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Math obsession


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for taking over the world.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating an ice cream sandwich for dinner.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for old times' sake.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not wanting your bathroom tiles covered in frog pictures.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not being Frog Spirit.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for wearing a cape with pictures of capers on it


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being the G.O.A.T


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sneezing on the pasta primavera.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for doing a copy/pasta of a snaaze


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not purchasing yourself a schnoz nozzle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for saying "curse you!" instead of "bless you".


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned and bless you


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for attending UMess


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for being a tombstone with a loafing goat on it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by tombstone piledriver.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for being twice as blue as blue itself


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not wearing your wafer cone as a hat as it was intended


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for wanting people to put water cones on their heads.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for cool Microsoft Paint drawings :b


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I have one, too.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because they're the best! haha =)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a Gothic cupcake.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being good at drawing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for copying my lovey dovey hearts.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for banning for something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for lack of avatar.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for fairy diddle in the middle


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for still being confused.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 being confuzzled


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for too much eye shadow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not being rebooted yet... :duck


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 nothin


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for probing


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for failure to reboot.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating turkey on a non-thanksgiving day.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for stuffing the turkey with turkey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 getting da Boot


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for re-enacting famous biblical stories but with aliens


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for asking me to crochet you a ban.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using a croquet mallet to deliver the ban hammer


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 life


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 being a tomatoe


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for bean burrito after midnight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for melting the paint off the walls with midnight gas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for filling balloons with flatulence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 serving hot doggo water shots


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for asking a stranger to pop a pimple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 being a newb


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for buying a 2020 Porsche Boobster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for selling 15 roaches on a stick, with a cup of ranch


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

It's a banner day to ban you!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sliding down the banister


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 nappin on Banner Day


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for vegging on a bed of lettuces


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 booping


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for snooping in my closet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not being called Ham


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using your refrigerator as your closet


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because the start of your username reminds me of another word.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 thinking of Fart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making a coffee table book titled "The Art of the Fart"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for ding choir


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for rolling over a Rolex in your Rolls


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because without you, none of us would know about Ding.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being proud of her guy (AKA me.) :grin2::kiss:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 saying Dinganoon 3 times


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for forgetting to pack your lunch puddin'


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for putting on a puppet show during your lunch hour.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 murdering a Stahfish


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for mentioning Patrick.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for performing a ban thread hat trick


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for chewing on my credit card.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being from a parallel universe where bans are chewy and gooey.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 life


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for soggy cheerios


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for Frownios


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for no dings today.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having cushions made of snow.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for thinking snow drifts are comfy pillows.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for starting avalanches with your yodeling


----------



## Outkasted95 (Feb 22, 2020)

Banned for saying you have Corona virus and then coughing in people's faces


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for Caroline she's mighty fine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for singing Sweet Caroline to a bunny.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey ya you're banned by Andre 3000


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for shaking it like a polaroid picture.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for a mcr emo phase


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by an emo emu.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for singing "shake it off" after a shower


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a secret tinker bell towel.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for shouting at squirrels on the 39th of February 2089, after researching about the general idea of research


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by a bunch of walnuts, the caviar of tree nuts according to squirrel law


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 bathing in Cement


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by somebody named Cee Ment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 dancing discreetly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for probing a cupcake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for putting emphasis on P's


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for skipping around town on leap day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for drowning ghosts in toenail clippings


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for playing bridge under a bridge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 making snails quake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for playing Quake on Windows 95


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for naming a website Widows 69


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for quackity ring tone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Ding alarm


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for keeping a spare bean in the glovebox


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stockpiling dings.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Vegan water


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for toefoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for TwoFoo


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for five six seven eight nine ten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for UK-ism


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing my sunshine.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by some guy named Len


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing a teenie weenie beanie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lasagna leftovers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Garfield and other feline pastafarians


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not chasing these kids out of my yard. :wife


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not having a freezer full of icy snowballs at the ready


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ice cream sunday.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hitting an iceberg lettuce on the way to the ice cream shoppe and sinking my car


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for building a raft out of waffle cones.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making grilled cheese in my toaster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban yesterday,today,tomorrow,tomorrows tomorrow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned Marchtember Oneteenth.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for Marchuary


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the power of negative thinking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban coz A is about to ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning from outer space.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for painting your nails with Paint


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having a problem with Skypeism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for spinning around town


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for rotating in free space


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for making MudPies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being moody because you got your shoes muddy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for seducing Freda Frito, the snack queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 running after a Wasp


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for jogging after a wasp


----------



## Outkasted95 (Feb 22, 2020)

Banned by spicy meat hehe yea boi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for being a Newb


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for test tube alien baby.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned by tofu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for overdosing on soy milk.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned because it's Tofu Tuesday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's Moody Monday. :bah


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for being moody


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not speaking Mandarin.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for not watching a movie with me in ages


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having air conditioned socks.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for picking up my legos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Leggo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for stealing a piano leg


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for threatening to break my kneecaps with a stolen piano leg.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 fleeing from a group of fleas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for bugging a bug


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for hugging a bug.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for punching the moonshine lady


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 serving tea using sea waterr


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having too many pancakes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for writing a book titled "Notes Of Why"


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for eating too many beans.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being silent.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 5 6


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

You can count on the fact that you are banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban under the seaa


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for over the moon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not meeting Cloudy Dude


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for coming in peace.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for violently attacking the Air


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for drinking a glass of water while underwater


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for running hot dog waterr throughout the house


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hoarding condiments.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for muting a Mime


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in a treehouse with your pet squirrel.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for an hour.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for 1K Seconds


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for dipping blue cheese in chocolate sauce


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dipping your chocolate in my peanut butter.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for getting your peanut butter on my chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for writing in your Dairy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making EIEIO into a rap song


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 stomping on Ant civilizations


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for intentionally taking an ant on a trip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 spreading the Trojan Virus


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having more posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for having more Pots


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for naming your first born "Corno"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for loafing on a cactus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for baking a loaf of bread with a hair dryer and a hair straightener


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for not updating your Mood in 4 years


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for getting moody over moods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban after dark


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for taking a pin to a balloon festival


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too silly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for thinking you could post without being seen. :kma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for sophisticated reasons not fully understood. But it will get better I promise.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for making promises that you can't keep. :duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4everr


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for delayed banification


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for selling Dings, Door to door


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for creating a new internet fad "caking"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for quick banning


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for using the Xpress-Ban™️ aisle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for pathological banning.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for wearing a judge's robe to Target


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for crying at the end of Adam Sandler movies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 napping underwaterr


----------



## Kaneda (Mar 5, 2020)

Banned for driving a UFO while half asleep.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

Kaneda said:


> Banned for driving a UFO while half asleep.


banned for being too awesome for neo tokyo


----------



## Kaneda (Mar 5, 2020)

unemployment simulator said:


> banned for being too awesome for neo tokyo


Banned for having great taste.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for unknown reasons 0_o


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for bananays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for Baninis


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hiding all the spoons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for making a Tea Gun


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for tae bags in someone's toilet tank as a prank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 using a plate as a frisbee


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for scratching someone's record while using it to scratch an itch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for doing the boogie woogie 2 days in a row


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for running over ketchup packets and yelling "Yee haw!"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 popping playground ballz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for putting candles on a birthday spaghetti dinner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 breaking into a Burdz cage


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for buying an ottoman for an otter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 slipping on an orange peel


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for washing the dishes in the hot tub


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned by Richard Nixon's nose.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban for bar dancin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dancing with the devil in the pale moonlight.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned by BanMan, the vaped crusader


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 loading too long


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for loafing in a no loafing zone


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

banned for buying all the handgel to exploit on the black market


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for writing a love letter to someone's arse.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for using vodka as hand sanitizer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 spamming pics of spam


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for noodling around with the noodles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 ordering food offline


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for being too fast


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

banned for having the same first name as me - there is only one Dave pal, and he has just banned you.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for writing a love letter to someone's arse.


I felt very lucky being able to spend time with it, and i'm sure the feeling is mutual.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Booty banned.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

boo the booty hunter


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for having a non-alphanumeric character in username.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wielding an axe.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for spraying Axe body spray at the hardware store


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using a rake to itch your back


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I feel like banning a farf today


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a cute goat


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a cute monkey


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a moderator.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I hope you're okay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baneth'


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bean ban


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flowers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for poison ivy in the salad you gave me.


----------



## Kaneda (Mar 5, 2020)

Banned for having really sharp teeth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, now get the heck out of here. :wife

No really, please leave now. :kma


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for hogging the toads for licking.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeding your cows chicken nuggets.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for breeding a cow with a chicken.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not joining my Discord Server.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by Squidward in his underwear


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for stealing time


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for putting thyme and time in a cooking pot, and coming up with some continuum soup


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for continuous loading.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because this thread needs some resuscitation


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sunflower neck tattoo


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for shining too bright


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for going green.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a sunflower lady.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for monkey bread stickiness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned 6 hours later.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for pressing all the buttons in the elevator then taking the stairs


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for the foreseeable future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being jumpy in the waiting room.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for napping in the restroom


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Friday the 13th banned.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I forgot about that


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for forgetting about today


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by teenage campers just looking to have a good time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 Oop


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Oops, she did it again


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for shaving Britney's head and selling her hair on Ebay.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for stringing Justin Timberlake to some marionette sticks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for bringing sexy back.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for playing holla back girl on a saxy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Stacy's mom for having a dirty mind


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned by Spittany Brears


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 spreading the Dingz-1


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for ringing the doorbell and not running away


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for always answering the door in your underwear


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for answering the door at all.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the ghost pepper burrito I just ate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for inviting a ghost over for dinner.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for showing up with your ghostbuster proton pack and Bill Murray


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to roast the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not warning me about living in a creepy, gothic building with gargoyles. It seemed so nice and was really affordable.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for the excessive ban sentencing to poor farf


----------



## TheCourier1991 (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because peer pressure is making me do it.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for peering at peers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for overnight shipping a pier


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for dressing like Pierce Brosnan


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Sarah Connor.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for being too mysterious


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for vacationing at the Overlook hotel in off-season


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for staying in the same room


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for saying doh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for forgetting to put the cheese in the maze


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for putting the maize in the amazing maze


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not being b, c, d, e, f, g, h, i, j, k, l, m, n, o, p, q, r, s, t, u, v, w, x, y or z.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for known every letter of the alphabet off by heart


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for alphabet poop


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for goat poop.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for watching a documentary on where everything goes once you flush narrated by Morgan Freeman.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for preventing me from stress baking.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for being too cool


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for jogging my memory. (I remember you on here from what seems like long time ago. *wave* )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for cooking exceptionally foolish chicken.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for fusing a turkey with a chicken


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for loving chickens


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a bear.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for being in the movie Moderator II : Banment Day


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for getting online detention.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a "farfing" monster


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being unbannable.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for an hour.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned, because someone has to


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I feel like it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in purgatory


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for sanitizing hands with snail trail


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being our strange Samantha


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for monkeying around


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't resist banning the Letter A.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hatin on Sesame Street


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for hoarding sesame seed buns


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for burying a Big Mac in your backyard.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for starting early on your April Fool's Day pranks


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned from the future month of April, 2064


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for naming your future daughters April, May, and June, but your future sons 2023, 2028 and Bort.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for inventing cupcake pie.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for driving men crazy


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using an Ax on people.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for binge watching squirrel videos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for Ricky and Bullsh1ttle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for recreating Sex and the City scenes with houseplants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for naming your houseplants after cartoon characters.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for rearranging your furniture in alphabetical order


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for building a toilet paper fort.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for 1001001110010001000100101001100101


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the hot blonde in the matrix


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by an average looking brunette.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned by an above average looking white guy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by a raven-haired canary


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned by a canary-haired raven


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by ointment and walls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for covering your wall with pictures of cupcakes.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making a cake in the shape of a wall


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for learning 23 different languages simultaneously while self isolating


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for going all in in your competitive eating training regimen while binge watching friends


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I decided to ban you for using the same avatar for too long.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for educational purposes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for trying to grow a fro like Bob Ross.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning people.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for blankety blankety blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a blanket thief. You need to learn how to share.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for blasting juju music in the morning


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for eating nothing but ramen for 3 weeks


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for not eating enough ramen


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for not eating enough ramen


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for putting an end to Summer.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for stealing all the sunscreen


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for taking my moonshine.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for sailing the 7 seas.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for spreading misinformation about me. I sailed the 7 stars. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for putting tartar sauce on my fishfish


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for making me wish I had a fish... 😞


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for not wishing a fried fish


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned because that ban was a bit fishy


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for smelling like fish.


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Banned for frying some cod while wearing fishnet stockings


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for skipping.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ban for banning someone.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for where is John Conner?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ban for not going to Cyberdyne Systems with Miles Bennett Dyson.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating all the cookies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for clearing my browsing history


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating fries.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because sunflowers remind me of you whenever I see them now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for collecting banana peels.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned because Nine inch nails isn't nothing.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being a tattle tale


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being scared of the air.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> Banned because sunflowers remind me of you whenever I see them now.


Thank You.
Hey sunflowers are my favorite flower.

Ban for flowers.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for shining too bright.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating chocolate with french fries.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning me for something I have never done!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for stealin ma Holocaust cloak


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for farfegnugenism


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

band for not adding to my story

https://www.socialanxietysupport.co...ch-other-sentences-until-we-create-a-2232001/


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making music with His computer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a smiling smiley .


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for a coffee mug that has the same saying that my old church used to have posted above the coffee center.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for celebrating national coffee day with some tea


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for making noodle pie.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not drinking tea.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating chickens wings without a license.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for not listening to my music.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for playing musical chairs and pin the tail on the donkey while keeping to socially distancing rules.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for playing duck duck goose with your stuffed animals.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for kissing the Sun.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating notebook paper.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for writing the next great American novel on lasagna noodles


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for standing on her head.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for the evening.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

The moon told me to ban you.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for existing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having to wear sunscreen to be in your presence


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for nothing.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being crazy and lazy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for skating without a licences.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for jumping over a puppy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for playing sick from work.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for eating a sheep.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for drinking the holy water.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for adding blackcurrant flavour.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the Easter bunny


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating all the jelly beans.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for coloring eggs Bob Ross-style


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for talking about a dead guy.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned more being a wimsical mysterious female terminator droid.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Actually I meant @Silent Memory


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for putting an end to summer.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for performing the entire series of Breaking Bad in your living room out of boredom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for brushing your teeth with maple syrup.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for 2 day Easter candy sugar rush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for OD'ing on jelly beans.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for selling those little ramen noodle seasoning packets on the streets.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I just love banning her.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for the love of banning with love


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for goat mischief.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for haunting SAS.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for having no avatar


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Terminating.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for impersonating a body building Austrian


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating jumping beans.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you have sunshine in your username, and moonlight feels left out.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for binging noisy and silent.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making a racket in a vacuum.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not being banned by Amon or Ebecca since pre-pandemic times which seems like decades ago.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for self banning.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for googling google


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for playing tic tac toe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for painting each one of your toenails a different color.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not vacuuming up your toenail clippings.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being both a Will and a Dave together in the same specimen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being both a monk and a cod. Probably have fish breath when you chant.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for a good night


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for wishing someone badnight


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for retiring your goat avatar. It was a goat right?
If I'm right you can't ban me.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for rememberin


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban until breakfast.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not having your Tapatalk "Posted by" signatures anymore.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Silent Memory said:


> Banned for not having your Tapatalk "Posted by" signatures anymore.


Ban for you remember my Tapatalk signatures?
"Sent from Bart's treehouse using Tapatalk."
They were funny.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned :sigh


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

banned for coming up with the completely wrong username


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being on my ignore list... yet.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for saying yet.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because. :sigh


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because your username isn't true.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> Banned because your username isn't true.


Did you read my explanation?
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/born-useless-2232295/


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for giving me the nickname, Petunia


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for skipping rocks across a river without a licences.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for making ghost pepper pancakes.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for pouring maple syrup on cereal when you ran out of milk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Granny Smith.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for posting a GIF.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for not posting a GIF.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staring out a window smh.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for making it obvious that we should post GIFs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you're second and not first.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned because australia


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Not banned, 



for banning an Aussie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Its a Trump Ban.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being appointed Secretary of Education then being fired all in one day.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being too active


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for preferring to be mashed or baked


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for basic ban


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for getting rid of your avatar.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not accepting my accounts nudity


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a roll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in a bakery.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

banned for her perfectly baked buns


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for better game than me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for "None of your business" location.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for parking your car in my driveway


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for having the best avatar on sas.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being too sunny.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making moonshine in your mother's basement


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you are helping with the ban thread.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you know how to type.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hearts and stars signature.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for labeling me as annoying


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the exception.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for persistent attitude problems.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for chasing away Leonardo DiCaprio in my dreams

ninja'ed banned for being suspended from virtual school


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Leo is in my dreams haha.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not rating your dreams properly.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for typing words.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for mastering obscene hand gestures as a way to communicate at a distance during these trying times


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for insulting Tux the Penguin. Now He will eat you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for life+1


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Ban for life.


Banned for life+2


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned twice in case the first one doesn't stick


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned 100,000 times


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm rubber, you're glue. All your bans bounce off me and stick to you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for super hot stir fry.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for super cute ice cream bunny sundae on Sunday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for scaring Donnie Darko with your giant rabbit costume.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for giving me a toy boat and directing me to the nearest storm sewer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for naming your bunny Pennywise.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Heathcliff the Mime


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a male


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for going sportsless cold turkey


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating cold pizza.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for grilling kabobs on your kabarbecue


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for a ban


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for being an ancient member.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned since the beginning of time


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for eternity, your ghost not even allowed.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for I'm going to hop in my time machine back to the time of the dinosaurs and ban you from the time of your ancestors then bring back a T Rex to enforce it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in Jurassic Park.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not being me long enough to get the full experience. :lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for not walking a mile in my shoes :wife


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for being twice as blue


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for not being twice as red.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for inventing the social distancing billy club and back scratcher combo.


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for not saying your name upside down in at least 10 posts.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being a ray of on a cloudy day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban, No U


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned to somewhere where there are hundreds of adorable small fuzzy creatures but they all wanna eat you


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

An Anon sighting. And cute fuzzy creatures. nom...nom ...nom

banned since I've decided peanut M&Ms are vastly superior to regular M&Ms


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because almond m&m's are even better.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because that's just nuts!


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned by Royal Decree of the Empress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for eating finger food with a spork.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for thinking I'd do such a vile thing ;_;


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for rhyming orange with door hinge


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for wearing an licorice tuxedo.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned and then quarantined with an above 100.6F body temperature.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for taking Fever Dream's temperature!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you're back.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being too loud.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

Ban hammer!!!


----------



## Oiche (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for not eating cucumbers and sprite together!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for confusing our game of tictactoe as me giving you hugs and kisses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for trying to rob a bank with a loaded question. :kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a frog licker.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for swinging from the codetrees


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using a fly swatter on a swarm of murder wasps


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banished for letting the ban thread wither away to the 2nd page


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Twice as banned as you were yesterday.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned because she forgot to put back the lid on the cookie jar and all the cookies went stale


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for C is for cookie and all cookies are all mine :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sharing.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for I put one in your cache. You forgot to clear it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for the next 3.6 seconds.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for reading books


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for wearing giant Ear Rings.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for inducing sphenisciphobiacs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me google that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for making me think about googling that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being happily delusional.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for reminding me 😞


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not knowing google is just some bald-headed old man with spectacles scurrying around looking through stacks of books every time you google something.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating cake with a spoon.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for making cake and not sharing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's not easy being green.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for replacing my toothpaste with Icyhot.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because I'm being mean. Sorry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's time to ban you again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to make people conform to nighttime sleeping norms


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for today


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Universal ban for dismissal of the sacred testament to the 2nd page. This place used to have more respect for its founding members.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for constantly screaming.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for having such a big head (your avatar barely fits it's space). :duck


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Band for harassing toads.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for salivating over his frog legs


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for SAS isn't fun anymore.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for believing that SAS was ever fun. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for missing the fun bash with cookout again this year


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned with BBQ sauce on the side.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wanting some more smores


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for gud.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for selling half pizzas at full prices


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

banned for driving with no shoes on


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wearing sneakers in the pool.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

banned for wearing her bra backwards and upside down.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for the cheese


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel it all- Feist Part II


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being half empty and half full


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for indiscriminately dropping nukes.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being green.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being The 8-Bit Guy


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Ohio.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating an orange peel for lunch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being avatarless smh


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being more sour than a sour warhead.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Chuck Norris.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for combining Pepsi and Coke, and calling it Pokesi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for raiding my cookie jar and drinking all my Pokesi


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned by the FaaF and the SoS


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for spray painting nobhead on the side of my house


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned Because....


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Banned, because... because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because, because... porque


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 newbism


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@Anon @EndofSummer Should be banned for over using the word because.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using body language to communicate online


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 KOVID


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for not standing six feet away.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for playing golf without a licence.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for going to the Galapagos in your turtle outfit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeding bunnies carrot cake.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned Nineteen Eighty Four Times.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for eating big brother's sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for rocking your brother to sleep with a real rock. :duck


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

He :crying:err licked Ron, my Toad, and now Ron has to self isolate :crying: Ban!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for Smurfing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for surfing Waikiki on your home computer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for this place is going the way of the fidget spinner


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for making me check out the fairy's darier on your avatar


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making me wish I had a cookie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 saving your passwerds into a Calculus book


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a non


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for strange avatar.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being breezy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for talking him into going on an all-bean diet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Willy Wonka. Donka Wonka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for living so close to hell! >


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for ordering Wendy's food at the McDonald's drive-thru


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for taking Wendy on a date to Burger King.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for only dating men with easy-to-open cookie jars


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for enticing a Wookie with a cookie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by euler for discovering a new method of eulers law.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for breaking the universal speed limit and forgetting to pay the fine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for getting too drunk and trying to ride my lawnmower. Waking up later and finding out it was my dog house instead...


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT! How you liken them apples, Chief?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned fir smurfing smurf smurfy. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for stalking our own Facebook page! :kma


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because if every one of your posts was a person and they were all in the same room, the room would be very full.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for hiding skunks in other peoples hampers.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for raiding other people's refrigerators and leaving scathing reviews on their dry erase boards


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for taking bunnies to I-HOP for breakfast.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for stealing all of IHOP's pancake batter.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for banning ppl. What a nasty habit.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for stealing a nun's clothes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for confessing to banning too many people.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for the plague of lagomorphs I saw on my run tonight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for following one down the rabbit hole and ending up in Wonderland.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for watching La La Land without sound.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not accepting my loose change.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using a parking meter as your wallet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned you in a long time, and I miss banning bread.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by banned bread + one hug :squeeze


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for not being here with bread. 😞


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for being an antidisestablishmentarianist extremist.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for I'm a what now ?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for indecisive username
@blue2 banned for interrupting my ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to flirt with my Sim, because she's rich now.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for letting her buy a lot of vests


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bando breado.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being a breadist and ignoring my buns


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for nudism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing a ball gown to your croquet match


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using a basketball at a table tennis championship


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned because your username makes me think of chewbucca from Star Wars


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for Princess Leia hair buns.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a sweet tooth.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for writing, producing and directing the 2007 movie "The Core" which is by far the worst excuse for cinematography ever foisted upon humankind.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

blue2 said:


> Banned for I'm a what now ?


*Antidisestablishmentarianism* (/ˌæntidɪsɪˌstæblɪʃmənˈtɛəriənɪzəm/ (listen), US also /ˌæntaɪ-/ (listen)) is a political movement that developed in 19th-century Britain in opposition to Disestablishmentarianism, the Liberal Party's efforts to disestablish or remove the Church of England as the official state church of England, Ireland, and Wales. The Church's status has been maintained in England, but in Ireland, the Anglican Church of Ireland was disestablished in 1871. In Wales, four Church of England dioceses were disestablished in 1920 and became the Church in Wales.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for no ban


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bammed by a bunch of ping pong balls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the oompa loompas.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned on order of the illuminati!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by independent record label.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for auto tuning my rendition of Baby One More Time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by strong dislike of auto tunning since Im old skool.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

has banneD himself for self reproducing behavior.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by "the wall"


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for Doritos crumbs in your bed and the orange mustache yet you say you haven't seen my Doritos.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for insulting the political commissar on his birthday (of all days, now come on man what WERE you thinking?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for rubbing Oprah's belly for good luck.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for writing a poetic grocery list


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for assault with a pumpernickel.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hugging your air conditioning


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for thinking hvac systems are toxic.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for doing a toxic mold of your feet in art class


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too sexy but toxic.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hatin' on my Catholic school girl outfit


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for hanging this thread by a thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned. You know you wanted it... :duck


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for being in a boy band named the banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for starting a boy band named the Condiment Boys


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for starting a boy band with his imaginary friends.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned due to feeding banned foods to boys in bands


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for being a futuristic space fork for ninjas to eat planets with.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for discovering that the Rosetta stone was actually a McDonald's menu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for playing the drums with red licorice whips.


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

banned for misuse of pillows.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned für not having an “interview” question on the “ Interview the Person Below You” thread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for covering your wall with pictures of dust bunnies.


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned. For tiptoeing into the bathroom for a chicken sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for snorkeling in my birdbath. :kma


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for ordering the western spotted owl wings at the endangered animals fundraiser


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Banned für not having an "interview" question on the " Interview the Person Below You" thread


hah noticed that, way to ban!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned (not me, the dude before me) for the production and promulgation of Menshevik literature in 1930's Moscow.


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned by a linguistics professor wearing an orange jumpsuit aka Arrival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by your Mamá! :duck


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned nobody be talkin bout my momma


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your user name doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned by cheddar cheese baby in the stroller he went to go buy Gouda ahhcan'ttake dis


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for typing cryptic sentences.


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned the kangaroo went to lunch


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for installing bathtubs for furniture to help combat this heat wave


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@Hereyea Banned for not making any sense.

@farfegnugen Banned for being an awesome dude.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for violating the one ban per customer rule.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because there is no such rule.
Here is the original ban thread:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/ban-the-person-above-you-26116/
and then it became this:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/ban-the-person-above-you-part-2-a-2015417/
and then it became this:
https://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/ban-the-person-above-you-2227171/
We are on the fourth generation of banning the person above you. :lol


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for banning me. Don't you know who I am!?1?1?!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because nobody knows who you are.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for, well actually properly been banned from the forum. The mods didnt have the heart to tell you so roped me into it. I stuck up for you but they wouldnt back down.


If you can pack your things up asap please.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned caught looking through Windows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for stealing the worm from the early bird. :eek


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for discovering a wormhole in your yard and filling it with dark matter


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned because I'm in a ban mood today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for eating finger food with a spork.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Forky asks a question


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for orbiting


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being 41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for using my koi pond as a wading pool. :duck


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for joining in 2007 and having 176098 posts


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2012


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for having a menacing penguin stare into my soul in your avi


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because I just joined the ghostbusters.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for not knowing ghost hunting is a dead industry


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for petrifying a scary monster with your Medusa shaped cheese cubes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the boogey woogey man


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban a Mexicano.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the south pole elf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by Santa Claws! :kma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by the Beetles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for stalking your own Facebook page! :duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by laughing gas company


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for being a laughing Mexicano



I think this is my fav thread. I've missed it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the welcome back ban


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the kissing bandit


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for using socks as mittens.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the police. yes, the rock band the police".


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Rock n Roll Banned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for hording triscuits and cheese whiz.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the FCC for playing too much good music


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned by china and twitter for usa flag


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for simple ban.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for my own personal amusement.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being no good and haunting neighbourhoods.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by casper the friendly ghost. keep in mind "friendly".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by a friendly ban hammer. :wife


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for hitting me with a rolling pin.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for having an avatar that scares the holy bejesus out of me.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Silent Memory said:


> Banned for being no good and haunting neighbourhoods.


Good one! :yes Way to reference the sig!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned but in a benevolent way. its just nice like a nice cup of iced mocha.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for deep/ unsettling mark twain quote


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for speaking spanglish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hocus pocus ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 planking


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for being bright as the sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for listening to the voices, and not telling us what they are saying. :kma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the mothman prophecies and not knowing what the hell is going on


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using Linux


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

a repetitive ban for running in around circles


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

the LoL Ban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for wishing it was Christmas in August.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned wam thank you xmas ban


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

It's not even September banned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for not liking the christmas enthusiasm.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Very well...









You're still banned.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for impaling people with chopsticks.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hey a kermit the frog. Temporary Ban for kermit because hes cool.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not going full ban stick! :wife


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the Pam Non Stick Spray


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

You're Meercatbanned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for going sane in a no sane zone. :eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for going toadlicker bananas. :banana


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for abusing toads.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for dressing up as Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for having a drawer full of old batteries.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too fruity with the daydreamin. :duck


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for keeping fruit flies as pets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning animal lovers


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for loving animals instead of eating them.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned star spangled banner ban, USA with pride.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for feeding the elephants peanuts at the zoo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sleeping in your refrigerator to save on air conditioning expenses.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for sniffing permanent markers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by the energizer bunny. Keeps going and going. :duck


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using hamsters on wheels to make electricity


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for disparaging EvE Online's power supply (cuz that's a running joke there).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for sleeping wit da fishes.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for licking toads


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being King Arthur's Sword.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned by Discord


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for throwing tomatoes at people


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for never sleeping.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for always sleeping


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Both yall are banned for arbitrary banning !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, morning ban quota filled.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by green eggs and ham


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for writing Doctor Seuss erotic literature for wayward Who-ville whos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for eating moldy cheese and chasing psychedelic spiders.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for licking deodorant sticks


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for dating your neighbor's grandmother to get firsthand knowledge of her famous ol' time cookie recipes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by doctor love for knowing too much details then doc loves "system"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being everyone's whipping boy for fun.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by mother nature for being too pissed at the science of climate change


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for not blindly following the intellectual elites.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lol. Banned for banning those that are blind to reality. Its just a colorful ban.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for playing the flute to be a rat piper


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a 3 week sneezeless streak going.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for smelling his cat daily routine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the kool cat of acdc lead singer sounding like a cat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for chasing cars on a Sunday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the pizza delivery driver from pizza hut. as pan as it gits.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for raising the rate of masked people being in convenience stores and not robbing them.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for taking a lawnmower through the drive thru at mcdonalds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Justin case ban you leave without further notice. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for flagrant quackery.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for the pan of it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for sitting too much like a sitting duck. :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for deciding to run for president but not picking me for vice president.


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Banned for thinking you have to jog to be elected.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for trying to strangle the ban thread with your bare hands.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being at the party without having me there.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for holding cockroach races.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for taking it too personal but sophisticated at the same time. yikes :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for hording da honey from dem bears. :kma


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making fun of Winnie the Pooh's bathroom habits


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Being a member for 10 years gets you Banned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for even 9 years membership.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not doing your rain dance.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by fred meyers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by the voices in your head. :duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the band disturbed for disturbance of voice expression.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, now off to banned camp with you. :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well, if its just one time at ban camp ill let you temporarily get by ban,


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for overbaking the brownies.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

i really don't wanna ban anybody, but i gotta do what i gotta do. You are banned.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned, I wanna ban everyone, cause I've gone mad with power. :troll


----------



## Deezie (Aug 21, 2020)

Dearly sorry but your power is up because you've just been banned


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Deezie, you are far too eezie which is fine with me but the others, well, they want you banned, so banned soz.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being Banakin Skywalker who would later become Darth Hang glider


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too cute, I just couldnt take it anymore. ugh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for falling between a litter of ornery puppies and sleepy kittens on the cuteness scale.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

panned by paul harvey. As he always said, good day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for fishing in my pot of macaroni. :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by kraft mac n cheese its too cheesy as it gits.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for driving your recreational vehicle to work


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for refusing the Queen's shilling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for doing many memorable things in the one year we didn't co-exist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not feeding the dust bunnies! :eek


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the ban that feeds you. :um


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

banned for storming barns you were banned from barnstorming.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Feel It All Feist- Part Two (No Limit).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for feeling it all without me. :duck


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Toad Licker - issued August 26, 2020


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy Ban Daze


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for watering your plants without bringing any water with you.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for bringing ice cubes to water your plants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned. You know you wanted it... :duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by your towns mayor. too much banning. :um


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for [REDACTED] while [DATA EXPUNGED]


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh my ban to its congruency of fine banning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by the crazy cat lady.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by matt groening and The Fox Show Broadcast. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for writing a children's book for adults.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban 4 teaching Pigeons how to surf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by planet fitness and lucky its still a ban in a judgment free zone. :um


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for giving away judgment for free in zones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for secretly being the queen of Narnia.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the secret service for the secret of being secretive. :duck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for selling my artwork to the toilet paper people


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating the select exposure and prestige of scented triple-ply


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for holding rubber ducky races in your bathtub.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for being stingy and not letting anyone lick his toad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too selective in making a froggy decision.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned to fill my quota for the week. :duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the matrix blueprint. Just too sophisticated. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for peeing on a dog just to beat it to the punch.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned to make sure I didnt miss the punch and cake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban'd 4 instigating a Cockroach fight


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

a non ban


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A french bread ban. French and hot n ready.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for chasing squirrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not helping him catch the squirrels. :duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by the Zero Candy Bar for Being An M&M Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for eating cold pizza on a Tuesday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Panned by the Pizza Patrol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for delivering pizzas and solving mysteries with your friends and dog all from your creepy van.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the jealousy of fortitude that isnt necessary.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being too greedy and coming back for a second helping of bans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

panned for helping ensure there was pan for the innocent.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for showing up late to your own banning. :b


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for taking your toothbrush to a cavity search


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by herbey from the classic rudolf red nosed reindeer because having dreams shouldnt be disregarded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for biting a vampire.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by toucan sam for the fruitloop day dream.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for the lamest reason.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the king of beers for typing while inebriated.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

I ban the person above because I don't know a word of Spanish except "Hola".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because it's not fixed, it's still broken. :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for trying to fix the unfixable. Possible but highly unlikely. :um


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being UnDerAtEdDyBeAr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for killing time! :eek


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for licking toads found on the road.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for brushing your hair with a fork.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using a butter knife to defend yourself from a polar bear


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because your username reminds me of a Toblerone, even though I don't eat them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being my favorite weirdo who makes me smile.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for crossing the road to see what the chicken was up to.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being an M&M


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for zipping by me at the speed of light...slow down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being a sheep in sheeps clothing. :um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the sheep for counting sheep to the extreme.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because in Russia... the sheep count you. :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for swigging a bottle of pepsi while eating twizzlers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for starting a parade just so you could rain on it. :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by your local weather man for predicting the future. :um


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by power trip.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for the hell of it. >


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for the smell of it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not finishing your essay, "Why I was banned and what I learned from the experience."


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because the first rule of ban club is we don't talk about ban club.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for eating an ice cream cake for dinner.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for your blatant disregard of the 293 other times you've been banned in this thread. You're banned, man. Banned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for the next 15 Minutes. See you soon. :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for charging your friend 5 bucks to cut their hair with a weed whacker. :kma


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Gordon Ramsey. Too many calories with that plate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tweety Bird says you are banned by a puddy tat! :duck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being a newb


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned... for thinking you have it worse :bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for failure to register with the Ministry of Silly Hats.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the guac n roll band for one rockin M&M


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned himself for avoiding any further banning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for whistling while you work.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned from the disco disc jockey for too much break dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for laughing at your own jokes. :duck


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being me for Halloween


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for something.

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for I made it on an avatar app and hooked it up with a photo editor.

;D

EDIT: Ban for stealing my post. Stalker

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for stealing the sunshine and making it dark outside.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating cake without me.

Sent from my Spirit using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Ban for something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baneth for sumthing


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating a can of worms. They belong to the fish!

Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for voting straight pescatarian


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for kidnapping samantha strange


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't heard from her. Hope she's okay. Banned for wearing your scuba gear at the grocery store.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for Golthlic Cupcake seem to pop up around October. It happens once. Since then I had thiss belief that they would pop up around at this time. lol



Sent from SPIRITO using Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Gothic Turkey


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban until lunch. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for feasting on mashed potatoes and finger foods


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being the last among us in this thread


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for giving out burnt cookies.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the ghosts of banning thread past


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not going into the light.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by the three wise men.


----------



## ShyVegan (Nov 19, 2020)

Banned for pretending to be a pirate. C'mon guys. That's offensive.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for eating my parents, they were a turnip & a potato, I know it was you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for marrying Red 5 and creating purple babies


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for their spherical nature.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for not displaying a very fun spirit


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not using the tickle feather gun on her to make her a little more lively


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

panned by temporary closure with Pizza Hut. Just makin shure nothing gets lost.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Consider yourself banned.


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned cause you're blue da ba dee da ba di


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for marrying a divorce lawyer


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned for false accusations


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban't


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a non


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

banned for hanging lower than the other


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the last of the mohicans. :um


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for playing the banjo while reciting Little Women


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because no one else will


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for taking one for the team


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the wind among the tumbleweeds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N
A
B


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned for making me think if that is the Australian or New Zealand flag beside your name.

Edit: Not even sure who I banned. You're banned for not being the person I thought I banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning confusion


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for the new shoe smell of this place


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for his username witch sounds like a Eurotrip password


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for having a superior avatar to mine


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being on the top of your eyebrow game


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bant 4 being h00man


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for having &#65279; under your username!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

8888 said:


> Banned for having &#65279; under your username!


Banned for being a title (or whatever it is called) Nazi.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for laughing out loud after typing lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life....


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned, because spirits are not fun.... Hic!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for having fingers!


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Banned for having only 7 colors in your profile pic


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating cheese.


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Banned by the messiah, that's pretty final.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for.......um.....yeah


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Discordantly banned


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for no replies.


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

ban for not adding me on discord


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

Banned for not using their wings to fly.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by R. Kelly


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for a slow thread.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for something.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being unbannable. 😊


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for melting ice cream.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating all the melted ice cream


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for posting without a license.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for posting in a no posting zone.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for dreaming.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Wtf is this thread lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for confusion


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for snoring.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being Fun Spirited Away


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for 5 seconds.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for attacking the Sacred Timeline


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by a pack of wild gerbils


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for 8 seconds.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I cannot ban you because you have a fun spirit. i simply refuse to ban you!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank You
You won't be banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for breaking the rules


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating tacos.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for stealing the sauce


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating it without paying.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Banned for talking about food.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Temporarily banned


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Temporarily permanently banned


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Banned for your “big trouble in little china” picture


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for late night snacking.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Banned for talking about food...again.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for mentioning food.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for singing.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for charging an admission price to read your bans


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not banning the marching band.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Banned by frogzilla.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for 48 hours.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for Another 48 Hrs


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Banned for being an orb
Only humans allowed on SAS, sorry.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for drinking slime.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies (Jul 4, 2021)

Banned for not drinking slime.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a cookie


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Still not able to ban you, I don’t think I can ever do it.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being social.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Alright i‘ve had enough! Banned for being anti social!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being in a ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banception


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for drinking cold hot chocolate.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using actual phones as head phones


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not turning your phone off.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using dial-up


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for getting a sunburn from a wifi hotspot


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not turning the hour glass.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for kicking hacky sacks at random passersby.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using 4 legs in a 3 legged race


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for chilli pepper.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for dunking pepperoni in tea


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for dancing on a cat


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for spreading bunny vampirism.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for 3 2 1 banned.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for using the wrong end of chopsticks.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sticking it to the man


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for snoring while you're awake


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for sleeping upside down


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for spending 23 hours of the day awake


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not posting.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for there's no one else left to ban.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for loaf


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating tacos


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for stealing Taco Bell's bell


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for consuming 10000 packets of hot sauce in a minute.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned for throwing all Fire sauce packets into my order when I specially asked for Mild sauce.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Moderately banned


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Banned for life.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned afterlife


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for exorcising an overweight spectral entity


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not getting enough exorcise


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned for being a orbing thing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for scattered piercings


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating taco soup


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for “no banning allowed”


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned because I dont like fun.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban forever


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for laughing hysterically at cats


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for pulling a dog's tail.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for giving ham to a hamster


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because no-one else will


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned because you did.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for going through the car wash on a bicycle.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for communicating exclusively with obscene hand gestures.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for instantly making this the hottest thread on SAS


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for causing the leaves to fall.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for spending your day gluing leaves back on trees


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for branching out


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by European royal families


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for looking directly at the sun


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for ice creme sake.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for screaming for ice cream


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for typing with your toes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating toes with ketchup


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating finger foods without using fingers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for giving Santa Claus an inappropriate lap dance while asking for a playstation 5


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

😂Banned for tweaking the nose of a reindeer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sending me the same exact Christmas gift I sent you last year


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for clever wording


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

every single one of you banned for leaving this thread dead for a month


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for judicious use of the ban hammer.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for getting drunk on liqueurs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to make Easter a geographical directionless holiday


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned as a diagnostic monthly checkup by some tech person


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

banned for shenanigans damned shenanigans!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Either banned, or banned
(the choice is yours)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for being indecisive!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for calling a chicken a scaredy cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban'd for being a Farf


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Bahnned


----------



## Eprileve (5 mo ago)

Banned for not following the rules.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for rewriting the rules to suit your personal need to ban someone.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning someone


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for banning.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone. I also pre-ban the next poster, just out of spite. You're all banned dammit, every last one of you!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for carpet banning everyone.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for carpet burns


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Banned for sick burns


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for burning the midnight oil at midday.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Banned for causing confusion with illogical logic.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for booby trapping Santa and holding him ransom.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Banned for figuring out my super secret scheme.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

00F Bend


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banmned for inscrutable comments


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for querdenking


----------

